# Is duck considered a "red meat"?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks red to me  

Just wondering what the general concensus or fact was on this?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I think of it as rich poultry?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I believe that Duck is considered a red meat actually.

ETA: i found this on a duck site. 

While duck is poultry, it is very different from chicken and turkey, because it's a red meat. There is no white meat on duck.

http://www.mapleleaffarms.com/46

If anybody is wondering how this is determined, this is from the usda's website about pork.

Oxygen is delivered to muscles by the red cells in the blood. One of the proteins in meat, myoglobin, holds the oxygen in the muscle. The amount of myoglobin in animal muscles determines the color of meat. 
http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/Pork_From_Farm_to_Table/index.asp#9


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I think of and feed all game birds as red meat!:wink:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That is really interesting that duck is red meat. I have never seen duck meat but being a bird I never would have guessed.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've only ever gotten my hands on a few, but the duck necks I had were definitely red meat! :smile:


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have duck necks and they look red but I did not know red meat good to know.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Very interesting. I just accquired some (free) duck and pheasant for the boys. They are having pheasant for the first time for breakfast tomorrow. I'm assuming that is probably considered a red meat also, since it is "game" meat....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this up and also add a picture of what duck meat looks like. If you have never eaten wild duck. It is a very dense, very dark meat and VERY delicious  MUCH better than Venison IMO.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Nutritionists consider all poultry white meat. No matter what it looks like. It is nutritionally white meat. All meat from mammals is red meat, all meat from birds and fish is white meat.

So. Duck is red in a _culinary_ sense, but white in a _nutritional_ sense.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Duck Meat Facts

I like the part about the omega 3s in the fat and how they compare it to olive oil as opposed to butter or beef.


----------

